# Info needed on '98 RyJ Coronas



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on these.
The box code I am eyeballin is NI SU SS

I know nothing about these other than the RyJ's I had this weekend were VERY tasty.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

B:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The info I have is...














they don't suck


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> The info I have is...
> 
> they don't suck


That's good enough for me hahahahahaha
Thanks for the info Dave.
It was GREAT meeting you, and thanks for all the "heads up" with ALL those vintage cigars going around Sunday night...I would have been at a complete loss.
At least now I know a few..what was that custom roll? :dr

Did you ever smoke that '50 whatever made in Pa from Cuban leaf?

Thanks
B


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> That's good enough for me hahahahahaha
> Thanks for the info Dave.
> It was GREAT meeting you, and thanks for all the "heads up" with ALL those vintage cigars going around Sunday night...I would have been at a complete loss.
> At least now I know a few..what was that custom roll? :dr
> ...


We did not smoke the Clear Havana and custom rolled was by Senior Taboada...


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Does anyone have any info on these.
> The box code I am eyeballin is NI SU SS
> 
> I know nothing about these other than the RyJ's I had this weekend were VERY tasty.
> ...


NI SU SS is '98 from the Spiritus Sanctu (Sp?) factory. The SS is the factory. Most the Smokes I have had from that factory are good. The '98 RyJ Coronas are a very good cigar imho, and can be found for about 180-200 bucks. Good smoke for the price.

Or in other words. I would buy 'em.

CBF:w


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Does anyone have any info on these.
> The box code I am eyeballin is NI SU SS
> 
> I know nothing about these other than the RyJ's I had this weekend were VERY tasty.
> ...


You know whats funny I just got a box of those, I tried one and it was pretty good. you should get them


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> NI SU SS is '98 from the Spiritus Sanctu (Sp?) factory. The SS is the factory. Most the Smokes I have had from that factory are good. The '98 RyJ Coronas are a very good cigar imho, and *can be found* for about 180-200 bucks. Good smoke for the price.
> 
> Or in other words. I would buy 'em.
> 
> CBF:w


the part in bold I'd contest a little. there aren't many places still carrying these bad boys....


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

The Professor said:


> the part in bold I'd contest a little. there aren't many places still carrying these bad boys....


:r I guess it's all in who you know. The first vendor in my favs I pull up still has them for $188.00. 

CBF:w


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

You wouldn't regret it if you got these.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> You wouldn't regret it if you got these.


Believe me I am trying...
I just can't seem to get my info across.
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Thanks


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r I guess it's all in who you know. The first vendor in my favs I pull up still has them for $188.00.
> 
> CBF:w


I hate you.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Speaking of discretion...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

croatan said:


> Speaking of discretion...


Yeah ... you're right. I'll edit if you do too....

Is there an emoticon for "blush"???


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r I guess it's all in who you know. The first vendor in my favs I pull up still has them for $188.00.
> 
> CBF:w


If your source has a webiste, are they really a source? :tu

Some are just a phone call away.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Does anyone have any info on these.
> The box code I am eyeballin is NI SU SS
> 
> I know nothing about these other than the RyJ's I had this weekend were VERY tasty.
> ...












Slow down boy ... slow down ... 
I may still have some left from my box ... I will try to bring one on Friday for you to try ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Been through a couple boxes.....like Dave said, they don't suck. :2


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Or in other words. I would buy 'em.
> 
> :w


 . . . And I'm a R&J fan!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

these cigars suck! stay away!!:tg:r

really love these!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r I guess it's all in who you know. The first vendor in my favs I pull up still has them for $188.00.
> 
> CBF:w


Yup !


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Yup !


Quit rubbing it in, Rich. 

I figured everything out ... on my own even. In Peter's best voice: "I'm smart. I know stuff."


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

one of my friends (one of these guys above) were looking for these a couple weeks ago. I tried to help him out and asked my connections both sed "why they arent that good?" The very next day i herfed with the same friends and one of them handed one to me and sed smoke it... 

lit it and thought it wasnt all that great... IMHO there are alot of coronas that are from 98 that are alot better... but i what do i know? 

now the ones from the 80s are pretty damn nice, and will the 98s age that way? will they taste like the ones from 98? who knows? :2


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Quit rubbing it in, Rich.
> 
> I figured everything out ... on my own even. In Peter's best voice: "I'm smart. I know stuff."


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

zemekone said:


> one of my friends (one of these guys above) were looking for these a couple weeks ago. I tried to help him out and asked my connections both sed "why they arent that good?" The very next day i herfed with the same friends and one of them handed one to me and sed smoke it...
> 
> lit it and thought it wasnt all that great... IMHO there are alot of coronas that are from 98 that are alot better... but i what do i know?
> 
> now the ones from the 80s are pretty damn nice, and will the 98s age that way? will they taste like the ones from 98? who knows? :2


SNOB!!! :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> SNOB!!! :r


:tpd: :r :r


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Dammit, you let the cat outta the bag and now theyre all Sold Out:gn:gn:gn:gn:sb....... oh well life goes on:al


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dubxl152 said:


> Dammit, you let the cat outta the bag and now theyre all Sold Out:gn:sb....... oh well life goes on:al


oooops


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> oooops


:r:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hollywood said:


> :r:r


:r :r :r


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> oooops


:r:r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Update:
ordered at a good price (IMO)
on their way (Hopefully)
Can't wait to get my box of "They Don't Suck"


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Update:
> ordered at a good price (IMO)
> on their way (Hopefully)
> Can't wait to get my box of "They Don't Suck"


:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Update:
> ordered at a good price (IMO)
> on their way (Hopefully)
> Can't wait to get my box of "They Don't Suck"


Did you get mine too Brian?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:r SWEET! those should keep you occupied for a while i buy the GOOD stuff! :r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Did you get mine too Brian?


As a matter of fact I did Dave.
I need your address, I am sending them out the second tuesday of next week

Hope all is well.

B:ss


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Used to smoke a lot of these until my source ran out. Now all I have is 25 sticks and 8 empty boxes.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Update:
> ordered at a good price (IMO)
> on their way (Hopefully)
> Can't wait to get my box of "They Don't Suck"


No they do not suck ! :ss


----------

